# Do you have clear plastic sheeting to repair broken windows?



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

You can get rolls of clear plastic sheeting at Lowe's or Home Depot. I think having a way to repair broken windows is an overlooked prepping necessity. I think something like this should be all you'll ever need:

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...r+plastic+sheeting&storeId=10051#.UEDWByJ62So


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I have a roll of it for covering the garden and other uses too.Good idea Bill.I want to get a roll of ground cover from a nursery supply company too,but its $250 for what I need.I'm too old to keep pulling up weeds from walk areas and the mulch does;nt work long.
Hubby is disabled and the work here is too much .I spent days trying to dig up a tree trunk.Tried to pull it up [after digging around it] with the bus,did'nt work!
Plastic that will not deteriate is a very good thing to have.Thanks for reminder.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Most of mine already have clear plastic sheet over them, they leak!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Magus said:


> Most of mine already have clear plastic sheet over them, they leak!


 Not if you use the better quility plastic,but its expensive.Far as the rolls at Lowes,they last a fair amount of time for ther money .


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Better than plastic sheeting, I have 8 spare windows in my garage/store room. I also have three sheets of glass, tarps, duct tape, caulk, etc.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I keep several rolls a reinforced poly an what they call roll lath. That along with a good staple gun an several thousand staples means I can fix windows, holes in roof er wall an make containment er decon rooms easily.

Reinforced poly got the nylon threads runnin in a diamond pattern an makes it really strong.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I have black plastic. If the situation is enough that I can't go to the store for glass I probably don't want people looking in.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I keep the thick stuff for numerous usage. I buy it in the 50 pound boxes at Lowes. I might have enough to cover the whole house.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Tweto said:


> I might have enough to cover the whole house.


I'm probably right about there too. We have 2 large rolls that I think could cover the entire house.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

What do you think would be the best thickness for broken windows and general use...2mill, 4 mill or thicker?
Also, black or clear?


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

*You want the clear and thicker the better*

We keep several rolls on hand at all times. UV will tear up the black stuff. Black also holds heat It is not a cure all. Plastic sheeting is a stop gap like using Duct tape.

You will get to point you see need for cutting plywood sheets for each window and door. I grew up on Gulf Coast and we had to do this.

Also check out products like Through the Roof can of thick sealer to use when all else fails.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

All of my ground level windows have been coated with 3M Safety & Security window film. So if they break you are going to need to smash the entire window out of the frame before they fall apart. In the case I will probably be going with plywood versus plastic.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

We do have a big roll of the clear stuff, non reinforced. As a PA state certified asbestos supervisor, I know how to use it and some lumber to build a quick decon room, as Coot mentioned, and we can and have used it on windows to keep the draft out. I like to keep some plexi-glass around for window repairs-caulk it in and it's as good as new and a lot more secure and solid than just plastic sheeting.


----------



## Londoner (Aug 24, 2012)

Actually, for those of you who live in cold winter areas. a few polycarb window screens screwed to the outside of windows during the winter months cut down heat loss and fuel bills quite a lot. Years ago we could stand the loss but now its $$$$$.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Actually, yall better off puttin the plastic on the inside a the winders fer winter use. Put it on the outside an over time it promotes wood rot.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I have to agree with OCH: While not as effective for heat loss, on the inside is better for maintenance reasons.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

We still have one or two old windows in the house that are plastic coated, and we did put it on the inside. Along with the rot that Coot mentioned, it's just easier to take care of. Even though our window in question is a first floor window, the basement is exposed on that side of the house, so the window is ~10 feet off the ground. Plus the sunlight, temperature changes and extremes, winds, etc would destroy the plastic.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> All of my ground level windows have been coated with 3M Safety & Security window film. So if they break you are going to need to smash the entire window out of the frame before they fall apart. In the case I will probably be going with plywood versus plastic.


Sentry , I wasn't aware of this product until reading your post . I just looked it up on YouTube , looks like good stuff . Are the windows still operational ? Is it something I can install myself . Thanks for the idea .


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I have several rolls of clear and black, all 6 mil. Enough to cover the roof twice over, build a greenhouse, block off rooms or cover windows. Also a number of 2 x 4’s to patch the roof, an outside wall or for the greenhouse. A few boxes of nails, screws and assorted other supplies like duct tape.

I tried to keep multi-purpose in mind while stocking up.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Sentry , I wasn't aware of this product until reading your post . I just looked it up on YouTube , looks like good stuff . Are the windows still operational ? Is it something I can install myself . Thanks for the idea .


Yes, they are still operational. We also have this stuff on our storm doors. I am sure you could install it yourself, but am not 100% sure as I was not home when it was installed. The way my wife described the install it sounded a lot like how you would install any window film/tint.


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

Our windows are all hurricane-rated glass - wouldn't withstand a cat-4 throwing a tree, but will survive a baseball or such. I've always maintained that I just want an intrude to make a lot of noise getting in (and leave a nice DNA trail) so that I can arrange a proper greeting (with high-velocity lead party favors).

We have plexiglass panels that can be used to patch broken windowpanes. We can affix them with clear silicone. It may not be the most beautiful solution, but it will work in an emergency situation.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

BillS said:


> You can get rolls of clear plastic sheeting at Lowe's or Home Depot. I think having a way to repair broken windows is an overlooked prepping necessity. I think something like this should be all you'll ever need:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...r+plastic+sheeting&storeId=10051#.UEDWByJ62So


Bill this is an *excellent* point..:2thumb:


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

years ago, and because it seemed relevant since I'm near a nuclear power plant, I got the 3mm clear plastic rolls of drop sheet or whatever it is they sell them as. 

Then I took it a step further... I cut them all to size, they are in bags sorted by the window AND door sizes and they are all over sized by roughly 6 inches all the way around the windows and doors. The plastic tote bin they're stored in includes a staple gun and a roll of duct tape. The thinking there is, if I have to do this in a hurry, I don't want to be screwing around in the dark with a razor knife exacto blade in one hand, one foot on the ground, one on the end table, a couple of randomly curious pets underfoot... I think you can imagine how many ways that could go bad in a big hurry!!! 

So now, I can just look at the labeled bag... Oh! bathroom window... staple staple staple staple on the corners, and then use the duct tape to make the permanent seal, rinse and repeat on all the rest of them!

I remember that at the time I even calculated how much time the air inside the house would last before I would start suffering from hypoxia. I need to revisit that and actually write it down and store that kind of infoz in the tote with the plastic tarps. 

As yet another afterthought, it's been a few years and it probably wouldn't be a bad idea to dig that tote out, and replace the plastic. Lowe's doesn't really make any guarantees on that stuff as far as I know, its supposed to be use it as a dust cover, or use it when painting and then dispose of it. Age could most certainly deteriorate it, and that would be bad...


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

first big storm we get and plastic will get ripped to shreds..although I keep some, plywood is what will do the job around here. Besides it will look ghetto and after/during shtf ...I just might want housie to not look so cute and inviting eh? Might just put it up anyway on most windows as a preventative measure...


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I have a roll or two of black and clear plastic, staple gun , duct tape, spare glass and screens for repairs and other uses. I scrounge old windows at every opportunity for cheap glass, but need to get some polycarbonate glazing sheet. 

Maybe more important would be to address the blackout thing somebody mentioned. I'm thinking about indoor shutters that are burglar resistant and will keep the weather out. If the glass gets broken from vandalism and I'm still around, it probably means I need to be somewhere else. Working on that aspect of it too.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Lexan and plexi glass to replace any busted windows and tubes of silicone to prevent air leaks ...


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

We keep a few rolls of plastic around, plenty of tape, stapler etc. Also have a pretty big pile of glass to cut our own panes and a few glass cutters. Something I do need to add to the stock pile are roller kits etc for our aluminium sliding glass doors and windows. They need replacing from time to time and I should have some on hand.


----------

